# My best pork butt !



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Decided to smoke a pork butt for the New Years family get together .  I did this pork butt completely different then normal since I wasn’t that impressed with the way  mine were turning out. I recently went on my own little bbq tour (I am working on a large post for all the places) and realized I wasn’t getting enough smoke and lacked some flavor compared to these. Mind you these are some of the best bbq places in the country so it should be expected haha
With all that said this is what I did.


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

I started out by injecting the pork butt ! I injected about 90 % of this recipe into an 8 lb butt . I made sure to move the needle around to inject every inch of this butt

1 cup of warm water to dissolve salt & sugar
1 cup apple juice
1/2 cup kosher salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 Tbs Worcestershire
1 tbs soy


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

After injecting I rubbed the butt down with some sweet and spicy cowtown rub. then added 2 tbs smoked apple seasoning to the butt. Lightly rubbed it all in then placed the butt into a large ziplock bag to rest overnight


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

They look great how did they turn out?


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

I woke up early and started up my smoker ! While my smoker was coming up to 225 I pulled the pork butt out of the fridge put another layer of rub on and let it sit on the counter and warm up a bit .


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Here’s my smoker chugging along in -16 degree weather


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Like I said earlier I wanted more smoke flavor so instead of using my store bought cherry I decided to take my miter saw to a piece of split oak I had . I used 6 pieces of oak each one slightly bigger then a baseball. About 1 1/2 pieces of split oak


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok I am interested... lol I am probably going home in a week or 2, sounds for a long time so I m planning on a lot of smoking coming up..... And another butt is on the list as the family really likes these


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

At the two hour mark I started basting my pork butt. I basted the butt every hour until the butt hit an internal temp of 165.

1 cup beer 
1 cup apple juice 
1 cup oil
1/2 cup rub
1 tbs soy


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Once it hit the the 165 internal temp mark i basted it one last time and put another light layer of rub on it before I wrapped the butt in two layers of foil.


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

I took the butt to an internal temp of 195 . Once I got the butt inside I cracked the foil and let it rest for 10/15 min so the meat would lock up since this butt isn’t done yet so I’m going to have to move it around a bit don’t Want it falling apart yet.


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Here’s the butt getting ready for the glaze after it was removed from the foil


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Here are my ingredients for the glaze! 
1 cup Drippings I saved from the foil
2 tbs pure honey 
1/2 cup thick bbq sauce 
1/2 cup small batch bourbon 
2 tbs rub


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

All covered with glaze ready to go back on the smoker! At this point I have turned up the heat a bit to 250 to set this glaze! 
I ended up keeping this butt on for an hour but some times the glaze can be set in as little as a half hour so just keep an eye on it and remove it when it looks good


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Here she is looking pretty with that glaze set nicely! You can see that bone dang near running away from it haha !


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

I didn’t get a dang pulled picture but here it is all plated up!


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

Hands down the best pulled pork I’ve ever had! I liked it better then anything I’ve ever made or eaten ! Which says a lot since I just returned home from a bbq tour in kc! Honestly if you think your pork butt could use something different give this a shot you won’t be disappointed!


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 2, 2018)

looks and sounds great, Nice job..... Point for sure....


----------



## russmn (Jan 2, 2018)

The oak gave it a way better smoke flavor


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2018)

Great thread!
That is one good looking sammie!
Very nicely done my friend!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## russmn (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks al i appreciate it!


----------



## grillmonkey (Jan 7, 2018)

russmn said:


> The oak gave it a way better smoke flavor



This has been my experience. whether it's red or white oak, it just provides the flavor profile that you'd expect smoked pork to have. There is a BBQ restaurant a few miles from me that still cooks their meat over an open pit with oak. He doesn't season it, just smokes until done (not all the way to pulled pork temps) and chops it. The flavor can't be beat. It's served without seasoning, you can salt and pepper to taste and they provide their own house sauce. I try to avoid that area around lunchtime if I don't have time to stop in, the smell of open pit pork cooking will render you helpless to resist.


----------



## sauced (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice job!! Great looking PP and that sandwich.....I'll take 2!!


----------



## snakester (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 1, 2018)

Now that sounds GOOD.  Great job.  I've never tried glazing a butt.  Seems like it just could be a great added touch.
POINT
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 2, 2018)

russmn said:


> The oak gave it a way better smoke flavor



Secret is getting out......<wink>
Awesome looking pork butt my friend! points!


----------

